# Sportsman 7000w propane generator. Did I ruin it?



## Bagpiper22 (Mar 13, 2021)

Just bought this from a neighbor. Has run well for years and started right up and ran when I went to buy it. Brought it home and hooked it up to a fresh 20lb tank and it started right up. I turned it off by closing the valve on the tank.

Now it won't start. It tries, with a putt putt putt, but won't stay running. Choke is closed, oil is fresh and filled, battery is charged, tank is full, spark plug looks good. And it ran fine yesterday. 

Assuming fuel issues, I removed the carb to clean it. Part of the carb body is bolted together with a wire through the bolts, so I left that alone, but I removed the bottom. Looks like a suction cup vacuum thing at the bottom that connects to the propane version of a float valve. There's a Half circle screen filter. Sprayed some carb cleaner through the various ports, and saw it come out in the main carb barrel. Hooked it all back up and now propane hisses right out of the carb when I open the valve...way too much fuel flow.

Is there a membrane somewhere in the middle body of the carb that I punturered? Should the float valve that pivots be attached to the black rubber suction-cup thing at the very bottom? That's how I have it set up now and it looks right, but now sure if that how it was originally.

Thanks in advance for any guidance and support. I know my way around a gas engine but propane is new to me.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

I have no idea what you did, but you needed to purge the air out of the line and just have the propane flow through. Probably would of taken a couple of times to start. Also you needed to reset the propane regulator. 
The problem lies with the bypass valve inside the regulator. If there is excess pressure, the valve will get fully or partially stuck to stop gas from exiting the tank. All you need to do is reset the bypass valve, by closing the tank and release the hose from the unit to relieve pressure in the hose. Then reattach the hose and slowly open the tank.

You should never of opened the carb. you stated it ran trouble free for your neighbor, why didnt you just ask him to show you what happened before you delved into this. It runs on propane which is clean and leaves no deposits like your traditional gasoline carb. Did you disconnect the solenoid wires? Sounds like you didnt put it together correctly or malformed the diaphram (what you called the suction cup). Open it up and reinspect that you didnt seat the parts correctly.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well it looks like you may to have trashed the demand regulator.
you are looking at new parts on this.


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

Well.. did you checked the propane tank for propane? You might ran out or the tank is low and too cold build pressure.

To me is like driving down the road, the engine stop, I start to take the engine appart, and hours later found out that I just ran out of fuel.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Those regulators are easy to damage. Iowagold is right, go for a new one.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

"when in doubt change it out"
that is always a good rule when working on LP or NG gear...
same on hoses for those systems...
that stuff can get crazy if it is trapped...
"BIG BADA BOOM"
lol!
LP and NG fuel demand regs now days are under 100.00 retail...
not worth taking a chance.

and yup LP does not like below 45 deg F temps...
that is why they use heated fuel vaporizers on LP fork trucks!


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Bagpiper22 said:


> Just bought this from a neighbor. Has run well for years and started right up and ran when I went to buy it. Brought it home and hooked it up to a fresh 20lb tank and it started right up. *I turned it off by closing the valve on the tank. Now it won't start.*


This is the problem right here. NEVER intentionally starve a LP engine of fuel to turn it off. I'm also of the belief this doesn't help a gasoline engine either. (Running the carburetor dry). You are causing the fuel system to react to a condition it is not designed to under normal conditions. 

LP fuel is under pressure, much like the fuel system of a diesel engine. (You NEVER should run a diesel out of fuel because you will contaminate the fuel lines and injector pump with air). Not to mention by starving an engine of fuel regardless if it's gas, LP, or diesel, you are in fact leaning out a hot engine, until it will no longer run. That is NOT the way engines are designed to be shut off.

I agree with John NY that you need to reset the bypass valve, by closing the tank, then release the hose from the unit to relieve pressure in the hose. Then reattach the hose and VERY slowly open the tank. That would have most likely solved your problem. But now that you have tore into the carb, you most likely have created other issues.... And or damaged delicate parts in the process.


----------



## Bagpiper22 (Mar 13, 2021)

I appreciate the insights here. Yes, I was able to reset the gas pressure by closing the tank and disconnecting the hose, then reconnecting it. Luckily that stopped the heavy gas flow, but I’m back to the same problem of not starting. It tries but won’t seem to catch. The system seems starved for fuel. It will run briefly with starter fluid. Here’s video:






One note, the previous owner had this connected to a large house supply propane system, so it didn’t come with a hose with regulator. I’m using the hose from my gas drill. The generator requires a low pressure regulator but perhaps they’re not a match?

thanks for the help!


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

That is not the proper regulator. Most every LP powered generator I've ever seen, (including both of my 9,500 watt Westinghouse units), all use a 2 stage regulator similar to this one.






Amazon.com : SHINESTAR Two Stage Propane Regulator with POL, Horizontal Gas Pressure Regulator for RV Appliance, Gas Generator, Gas Stove/Range and More, 3/8" Female NPT : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : SHINESTAR Two Stage Propane Regulator with POL, Horizontal Gas Pressure Regulator for RV Appliance, Gas Generator, Gas Stove/Range and More, 3/8" Female NPT : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Bagpiper22 said:


> I appreciate the insights here. Yes, I was able to reset the gas pressure by closing the tank and disconnecting the hose, then reconnecting it. Luckily that stopped the heavy gas flow, but I’m back to the same problem of not starting. It tries but won’t seem to catch. The system seems starved for fuel. It will run briefly with starter fluid. Here’s video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just go on the website for the manufacture and locate the parts list for that gen and order the one it is supposed to have. At least get the proper part number and then youbcan or elsewhere for less money im sure


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Dont know if this is your exact model. Page 3 has a phone number to call. Did not see an actual part number for the reg hose assembly
View attachment gen7000lpmanual(1).pdf


----------



## Bagpiper22 (Mar 13, 2021)

@JohnNY thanks. I called them last week and they’re checking inventory for a regulator. Hopefully that does the trick.
Thanks!


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Bagpiper22 said:


> I appreciate the insights here. Yes, I was able to reset the gas pressure by closing the tank and disconnecting the hose, then reconnecting it. Luckily that stopped the heavy gas flow, but I’m back to the same problem of not starting. It tries but won’t seem to catch. The system seems starved for fuel. It will run briefly with starter fluid. Here’s video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the previous owner has the factory regulatir sitting in his garage if he bought it new. Also did you check the oil? If low the oil alert system will not let it start. I dont think you put that carb together properly. The servo has let the gas in to work. Look at rhe break down of the carb in the parts list and make sure you have all orientated right. That regulator should allow it to start. If you think it is allowing too much LP then close the tank valve and open 1/2 try to start, one turn try to start and so on.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

billt said:


> This is the problem right here. NEVER intentionally starve a LP engine of fuel to turn it off. I'm also of the belief this doesn't help a gasoline engine either. (Running the carburetor dry). You are causing the fuel system to react to a condition it is not designed to under normal conditions.
> 
> LP fuel is under pressure, much like the fuel system of a diesel engine. (You NEVER should run a diesel out of fuel because you will contaminate the fuel lines and injector pump with air). Not to mention by starving an engine of fuel regardless if it's gas, LP, or diesel, you are in fact leaning out a hot engine, until it will no longer run. That is NOT the way engines are designed to be shut off.
> 
> I agree with John NY that you need to reset the bypass valve, by closing the tank, then release the hose from the unit to relieve pressure in the hose. Then reattach the hose and VERY slowly open the tank. That would have most likely solved your problem. But now that you have tore into the carb, you most likely have created other issues.... And or damaged delicate parts in the process.


I have a petrol generator and I did the starving the engine of petrol once from turning off the fuel tap, as thats how most people store there generators. But I didnt like the way it coughed, spluttered and jumped before it died, so I havent done that again since, I just make sure it gets started once a month for about 10mins,


----------



## Bagpiper22 (Mar 13, 2021)

@speedy2019 thanks. Once I’ve got her running I plan to do the monthly run to Jeep everything tip top. 

@JohnNY yes, the oil is good. I changed it as soon as I got it home. I’ve got a regulator specifically made for this model ordered. I can leave it until that arrives. If that doesn’t do it, I can check the carb again, but luckily the heavy duty gas flow that was first occurring went away once I disconnected the hose from the tank. That must have reset the regulator. The generator itself has no purge or secondary regulator that I can see. The previous owner had it all installed by somebody. He didn’t really know a thing about it and had no spare parts unfortunately.
Thanks!


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> I have a petrol generator and I did the starving the engine of petrol once from turning off the fuel tap, as thats how most people store there generators. *But I didn't like the way it coughed, spluttered and jumped before it died,* so I havent done that again since, I just make sure it gets started once a month for about 10mins,


I don't like that either. Both of my Westinghouse units will rev up and down for a few minutes before they completely die from fuel exhaustion. I don't think this is good for any engine, which is another reason why I avoid this practice. The float bowl does have a drain screw that can be removed to drain the fuel. If one were wanting to do so.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

billt said:


> I don't like that either. Both of my Westinghouse units will rev up and down for a few minutes before they completely die from fuel exhaustion. I don't think this is good for any engine, which is another reason why I avoid this practice. The float bowl does have a drain screw that can be removed to drain the fuel. If one were wanting to do so.


I try not to let my gen run out of fuel because of this as I think it doesnt do the engine any good. But also its not good to have things plugged in while the engine is running out of fuel as it wont do your devices any good at all.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

I've been starving to death gas engines all my life, mostly outboard boat motors, without problems. The benefit is that they will start the next time because their carbs are not gummed-up with old, dried-up fuel residue.

But as noted above, on a genset, don't run it out of fuel or, indeed, don't stop the engine using any methodology while there is a load on the generator. Allowing the engine to die while a load is being serviced by the generator is bad for and can be damaging to both the generator head and the load it is serving.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup all generators need a cool down after a run!
this helps to stop hot spots on the windings...

and is real important on inverter gens!

only run the gen set at 60% of rated to help with the gen head as well as electronics life!
yea you can run any gen or car engine at 90% or more....
but for how long?
i guess this is why i like the eco servo set up on the honda inverter gens...
same hz, they just adjust the speed and carb to the load

on ng and lp they want to to turn off the valve before the demand regulator for shut down.
this has to do with leaving viable vapor in the system...
think BOOM! lol!
remember any un burned trapped gas vapor is a bad thing. " it gets angry when trapped"
think potato gun!


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

One thing I do in the hot weather that helps, is run one of those box fans directly into the front of the unit. (Obviously this only works on an open frame unit). It draws very little power, and it really helps in moving air through and around the generator and the dynamo. It also helps in removing hot air from the exhaust system, that rises up and heats the fuel tank. The cooler you can keep your unit, the longer it will last.


----------



## Bagpiper22 (Mar 13, 2021)

I have the proper regulator hose on order from manufacturer. Will circle back to this post once problem resolved.
Thanks!


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Sooooooo, What ever happened?

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagpiper22 (Mar 13, 2021)

Funny, I was just getting ready to post.
It works! Got the correct regulator hose from the manufacturer and it started right up. Turned it off and waited 20-30 minutes. Tried again and fired right up.

video: She runs!

Very happy to have her running, and grateful for the help and expertise from this group. 

Thank you!


----------



## Bagpiper22 (Mar 13, 2021)

billt said:


> This is the problem right here. NEVER intentionally starve a LP engine of fuel to turn it off.


@billt. I checked on the generator and the “on/off” switch is a valve that cuts off the LP to the engine. There’s a push button to start it by engaging the electric starter, but the only way to turn it off (and what the manufacturer states) is to cut off the gas supply.


















I have no opinion on it one way or the other, just saying. Thanks!


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Glad to hear it. I guess you didnt break the carb after all 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagpiper22 (Mar 13, 2021)

JohnNY said:


> Glad to hear it. I guess you didnt break the carb after all
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Yeah. Dodged a bullet, and learned a good lesson.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

When you turn the engine switch to "OFF", doesn't that stop the engine? If it does, then you are shutting off the engine before you turn off the gas supply. According to your photo, #2 is, "Turn Engine Switch To OFF". #3 is, "Turn OFF Main Gas Valve". If that's the sequence, then you are not starving the engine of fuel, because the regulator on the generator is still receiving gas pressure all the way to the carburetor, even after the unit shuts down.


----------



## Bagpiper22 (Mar 13, 2021)

billt said:


> When you turn the engine switch to "OFF", doesn't that stop the engine? If it does, then you are shutting off the engine before you turn off the gas supply. According to your photo, #2 is, "Turn Engine Switch To OFF". #3 is, "Turn OFF Main Gas Valve". If that's the sequence, then you are not starving the engine of fuel, because the regulator on the generator is still receiving gas pressure all the way to the carburetor, even after the unit shuts down.


Well, the Off switch on the Generator is just a gas valve. Nothing electrical that kills the engine, so I it seems to be starving the engine to shut it down.


----------

